# "Road Show" Movie Events



## movieman (Apr 2, 2015)

Does anyone remember when "roadshow" movie engagements were the big thing?  In the late 50's, 60's large size movie productions were reserved seat engagements, generally being shown just a couple of times per day, often 2 PM matinee and 8 PM evening.  "Ben-Hur", "Lawrence of Arabia", "The Sound Of Music", "Doctor Zhivago" were just a few of many.  Tickets were generally purchased in advance.  Semi-dark theater with the overture playing before the film, an intermission, and closing music as well.  I saw many, many films that way and still have some of the souvenir books that were typically sold at the theater.


----------

